# Que por qué esa manía



## Bonka

Salut à tous!

Quisiera pediros ayuda con la traducción de unas frases de Carmen Martín Gaite que tienen un carácter un tanto coloquial.

-*Que *(*1*) estudie en el salón. *Que *(*2*) por qué esa manía de estudiar en mi cuarto *c*on lo frío que está , *que *(*3*) ellas no me molestan para nada.

Quizás se pueda decir de estas formas (?):
(2) _Pourquoi_ cette manie de../_Qu'elle est _cette manie de


¡Gracias! Merci beaucoup.


----------



## MmeMauve

Bonka said:


> Salut à tous!
> Quisiera pediros ayuda con la traducción de unas frases de Carmen Martín Gaite que tienen un carácter un tanto coloquial.
> 
> -*Que estudie* (*1*) en el salón. *Que por qué esa manía de (2) *estudiar en mi cuarto *con lo frío que está (3) *, *que ellas (4) *no me molestan *para nada (5).*
> Quizás se pueda decir de estas formas (?):
> (2) _Pourquoi_ cette manie de../_Qu'elle est _cette manie de
> ¡Gracias! Merci beaucoup.



¡Hola!
Mira, creo que los diccionarios te puede ayudar a "descifrar" tu frase:
DRAE: 
Manía: 
1. f. Preocupación caprichosa y a veces extravagante por un tema o cosa determinados.
2. f. Afición exagerada por alguien o algo. _Tiene manía por las modas._
CNRTL:
*B. −*_P. ext._
1. Passion concentrée sur un seul objet.
*2. *Goût, habitude bizarre, quelque peu ridicule, provoquant l'agacement, l'irritation ou la moquerie.
Creo que puede sonar más natural de decir "quelle idée de...".

Falta la frase anterior, pero puede querer decir "il/elle/on me dit d'aller reviser dans salon/salle".
"con lo frío que está" quiere decir "il y fait tellement froid".
"Ella" hace referencia a alguien ya mencionado. Búscalo en tu texto.
Y para nada es "pas du tout".
¡Ahora, es tu turno! traduce la frase 
Un abrazo


----------



## Bonka

Hola!
Sí! Gracias 
Pero no es que no entienda las frases, sino estoy buscando una manera coloquial correcta para decirlo en francés y reflejar ese aire que se da en español.

Por ejemplo, no estoy segura si (3) se puede traducir como "froide comme elle est".

Merci


----------



## Bonka

MmeMauve said:


> Creo que puede sonar más natural de decir "quelle idée de...".



Muchas gracias por la sugerencia


----------



## MmeMauve

Bonka said:


> Hola!
> Sí! Gracias
> Pero no es que no entienda las frases, sino estoy buscando una manera coloquial correcta para decirlo en francés y reflejar ese aire que se da en español.
> Por ejemplo, no estoy segura si (3) se puede traducir como "froide comme elle est".
> Merci



Hola! 
No soy francesa, pero a mí se me ocurrió "il y fait tellement/si froid",  "la chambre qui est si froide". Si no, debes cambiar la frase (manteniendo el sentido lógicamente) y usar "être figorifié" (pero es un pelín exagerado  ). También se usa "on y gèle"...
Espero que te ayude.
¡Un abrazo!


----------



## galizano

Se me ocurre : en voilà une manie .....


----------



## MmeMauve

J'imagine une mère disputer son fils/fille en disant "mais c'est quoi cette manie..."
La phrase de Galizano es plus jolie 

pd: después de haber leído a Chlapec, puedo añadir: "decirle a alquien *que *(haga algo)" = "dire à qqn *de* (faire quelque chose)".


----------



## chlapec

Buenos días, bonjour,

El texto no está adecuadamente contextualizado y la pregunta está formulada de una manera confusa. La frase en cuestión se encuentra al inicio del capítulo 16 de la obra de Carmen Martín Gaite "Entre visillos" (sin ningún texto que lo preceda) . Adjunto un extracto más largo, para facilitar la comprensión:

_"*Que *estudie en el salón. *Que *por qué esa manía de estudiar en mi cuarto con lo frío que está, *que *ellas no me molestan para nada. Por no discutir con la tía no le he dicho que no claramente, y he pensado que ya iré escapando como pueda. En el salón no es que se esté mal. Por las mañanas, vaya. [...]"._

Deduzco que la duda principal de Bonka reside en como trasladar al francés ese *que* que aparece reiteradamente a lo largo del texto- En realidad se trata de frases elípticas (corregidme si no empleo el concepto adecuadamente) en las que se omite la primera parte, en la que se sobreentiende que la tía del narrador expresa su malestar por el hecho de que este no estudie en el salón y lo haga en su cuarto. La frase "completa" podría ser (una opción entre muchas otras): *Mi tía insiste en* que estudie en el salón. *Me dice *que por qué esa manía..., *me asegura* que ellas no me molestan para nada...

Visto el contexto y el origen de la duda (básicamente, como expresar en francés esas frases que comienzan por *que*), creo que las intervenciones precedentes no responden a la cuestión planteada.

Dicho esto, no propongo ninguna respuesta porque no se me ocurre.


----------



## galizano

Lo que acabo de encontrar referente al uso de "que".  A ver si puede ayudar .
QUE :
En el habla coloquial es frecuente utilizar la conjunción _que_ en casi todas las proposiciones adverbiales: _No te subas ahí, que te vas a caer_ (causal); _Acércate, que te vea bien_ (final). También* en el habla coloquial, es habitual el uso de la conjunción *_*que*_* a comienzo de frase a manera de muletilla o para reforzar lo que se dice (anunciativo-intensivo):*_ —¿Es hoy el examen? —Que no, que es mañana._ En ocasiones, este uso puede entenderse como introductor de una proposición subordinada con verbo principal (de decir) elíptico:_ ¡Que vengas! ("Te digo que vengas")_.


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:
Ante todo no soy traductor. Clapec ha dado con la tecla y en el contexto ampliado la palabra importante es discutir. Estás tres frases truncadas son los rerpoches de la tía. Podemos imaginar que estos reproches no se han limitado a una sola vez, de allí el hartazgo que se siente con esta repetición de ques.
Con la libertad de esta interpretación y para conservar la impresión de hartazgo: Et de me répéter (dire, rabâcher, ressasser...) que j'étudie dans le salon, que...
Introduciendo un verbo en la primera frase se puede prescindir en las siguientes sin necesidad de buscar más sinónimos y la insistencia de la tía tanto como la impresión de hartazgo es dada por Et de.


----------



## dexterciyo

chlapec said:


> Deduzco que la duda principal de Bonka reside en como trasladar al francés ese *que* que aparece reiteradamente a lo largo del texto- En realidad se trata de frases elípticas (corregidme si no empleo el concepto adecuadamente) en las que se omite la primera parte, en la que se sobreentiende que la tía del narrador expresa su malestar por el hecho de que este no estudie en el salón y lo haga en su cuarto. La frase "completa" podría ser (una opción entre muchas otras): *Mi tía insiste en* que estudie en el salón. *Me dice *que por qué esa manía..., *me asegura* que ellas no me molestan para nada...



Exacto. El uso del "que" reiterativo en esas frases da a entender que esa persona recrimina a la otra por estar llamándole la atención o quejándose todo el rato.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bonka said:


> -*Que *(*1*) estudie en el salón. *Que *(*2*) por qué esa manía de estudiar en mi cuarto *c*on lo frío que está , *que *(*3*) ellas no me molestan para nada.


Teniendo en cuenta que las reflexiones que hace el personaje en forma de cantinela y con tono informal se refieren a la insistencia que muestra su tía, yo diría:

(1) -*Que j'étudie dans le salon.*
(2) -*Que quelle idée d'étudier...*
(3) -*Qu'elles ne vont pas du tout me déranger.*


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Víctor,

Je ne comprends pas ta proposition. Tu veux dire que tu commencerais tes phrases comme ça en français, sans aucun verbe introductif ? Tel quel, comme en espagnol ???


----------



## swift

Hola:

Sólo para apoyar lo que apuntaba @chlapec, me permito citar algunos extractos de la _Nueva gramática_:





			
				Nueva gramática de la lengua española (2009). said:
			
		

> *§ 31.1n* Las combinaciones de conjunción subordinante y oración con verbo en forma personal dan lugar tradicionalmente a una oración (llamada por lo general *adverbial*: *§ 1.13p-u*). Es habitual suponer, en esa misma tradición, que debe reponerse la información verbal ausente en el término de la conjunción para que este segundo segmento sea oracional, de forma que tambien pueda serlo el conjunto formado por los dos. Esa información puede reintegrarse, en efecto, en muchos casos. Así, se sobrentiende sin dificultad la forma verbal _es_ ante las dos expresiones subrayadas en el texto siguiente: _Siempre me está viniendo con quejas de Ramiro; que si es un orgulloso, que si un egoísta, que si un distraído... _(Unamuno, _Tula_). Existen, sin embargo, construcciones en las que no es sencillo reponer esa información verbal ausente sin dar lugar a oraciones anómalas o muy forzadas. [...]
> _
> RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA
> _
> *§ 43.7x* Se usan sin verbo subordinado algunas interrogativas indirectas totales que forman parte de una enumeración, generalmente en contextos en los que las opciones que se presentan se desestiman como inoportunas, repetidas, esperables o poco pertinentes:
> 
> Aun no estaban lejanos los días en que la tarea de la crítica era clasificar y etiquetar, que si estuvo bien aquella tragedia..., que si comedia..., que si drama... (Unamuno, _Soledad_). [...]
> 
> *§ 43.7y* [...] estas oraciones reproducen palabras ajenas como parte del discurso directo propio. [...]
> 
> ¿Qué tendrá que ver con los demás temas que nos traen preocupados, que si el Presidente no da color, que si los gringos nos amenazan y aíslan, que quién va a suceder al actual Presidente, que si los estudiantes, los campesinos, los de la maquila...? (Fuentes, _Silla_).
> _
> RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA_


Comparto las reservas de @Gévy en cuanto a la propuesta de @Víctor Pérez. En cambio, me parece que @Madame Barberin ha dado una muy buena pista.


Comentario post-edición: Modifiqué el mensaje para eliminar las bastardillas superfluas. Y corregí algunos gazapos cometidos al teclear.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> Bonjour Víctor,
> Je ne comprends pas ta proposition. Tu veux dire que tu commencerais tes phrases comme ça en français, sans aucun verbe introductif ? Tel quel, comme en espagnol ???



*Que les soleils sont beaux dans les chaudes soirées !
Que l’espace est profond !  Que le cœur est puissant !*

_Le Balcon, *Charles Baudelaire
*_

*Que vous êtes joli ! Que vous me semblez beau !*

_Le corbeau et le renard, *Jean de la Fontaine*_


*Que la montagne est belle.*

_La montagne, *Jean Ferrat*_


Et, si j'étais croyant, je dirais: "Que Dieu vous bénisse" 


Bien sûr, on me dira que ce n'est pas la même chose et que patati et que patata...


Au fait, je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de suggestions pour répondre à la question de *Bonka*...


----------



## swift

Si bien existen casos en que la traducción se resuelve con cierta soltura mediante el discurso indirecto, enlazando todos los dichos ajenos mediante «que», «pourquoi» o «de», como en la traducción de las siguientes declaraciones:


> “Me agarré la cara y le dije que por qué hacía eso, que se calmara, que no disparara más. Me dijo que yo le había hecho sufrir mucho”, dijo Irizarry, de 19 años.


_Et je lui ai demandé pourquoi..., je lui ai dit de se..., de ne plus..._

Existen casos más complejos (como el de la consulta original), pues combinan diferentes estructuras.

El siguiente fragmento constituye un ejemplo paradigmático y muy rico porque permite ver que este “que” no se emplea únicamente en estructuras interrogativas:





> Que sí; que uno las ha leído; que por qué no. Que eso es exacto: que a Virginia la prefieren los académicos. Que ujum: que por Corín deliran los lectores sencillos y multitudinarios.
> 
> Que no; que no crea usted eso; que las novelas de Corín también las leen innumerables caballeros.
> 
> Que cómo van a ser mariconadas; que hasta Guillermo Cabrera Infante y Mario Vargas Llosa le han dedicado estudios y entrevistas.
> 
> Que no; que lo de “novelas rosa” no es un término despectivo; que se debe a que, en una época, los libros con historias de amor tenían pastas de color rosado.
> 
> Escobar, Francisco Andrés. «De Corín Tellado a Virginia Woolf.» _La Prensa Gráfica_, 07/07/2004.


Creo que ante todo hay que tratar de mantener el tono oral y de discurso indirecto, valiéndose de lo que Mary-Annick Morel y Laurent Danon-Boileau llaman _ligateurs_ (Grammaire de l’intonation), o por medio de interjecciones:


> *Mais bien sûr, mais oui,* on les a bien lus *!* *Et* pourquoi pas ? *Eh oui*, *c’est bien vrai*, Virginia est plus appréciée par les académiciens. *Eh ouais,* [...]
> 
> *Mais comment ça,* des « ... » *!* Si [...] et [...] lui ont consacré des... [...], *voyons !*
> 
> *Mais pas du tout,* *n’allez pas croire ça !* Les romans...
> 
> *Mais non, mais non,* il n’est pas péjoratif de dire que ce sont des romans [...] ; *si on* les appelle comme ça, *c’est parce que* [...], *{hein !/vous voyez ?}*


Sería interesantísimo que alguien consiguiera una traducción al francés de _La virgen de los sicarios_ de Fernando Vallejo. Sé que el guión se encuentra en _Google Books_ pero no logré dar con la escena correspondiente a este pasaje de la novela:


> ¿Cuántos muertos lleva este niño mío, mi portentosa máquina de matar? Uno hasta donde sé y ahora. De los de más atrás no respondo. Yo no suelo preguntar como los curas que quieren saberlo todo para ellos solos, sin compartir, en secreto tumbal de confesión. Que cómo, que cuándo, que con quién, que por dónde. ¡Por donde sea!
> 
> Vallejo, Fernando. _La virgen de los sicarios._ Bogotá: Alfaguara, 1999.


----------



## Gévy

Víctor Pérez said:


> Bien sûr, on me dira que ce n'est pas la même chose et que patati et que patata...


EFFECTIVEMENT !  Rien à voir ! Le "que" que tu cites dans ces exemples d'auteurs est exclamatif et ce n'est pas le cas qui nous intéresse.

Généralement on ne traduit pas ce "que" d'insistance. Dans ce cas précis on pourrait remplacer le (1) par un impératif.

- Viens étudier dans le salon !

On pourrait quand même peut-être ajouter d'autres tournures pour remplacer ce "que" :

- Mais viens étudier dans le salon ! Et puis c'est quoi cette manie d'étudier dans ta chambre ? Mais non, elles ne vont pas du tout me déranger.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Gévy said:


> Le "que" que tu cites dans ces exemples d'auteurs est exclamatif et ce n'est pas le cas qui nous intéresse.


Ce n'est pas exactement ce que tu avais dit ici, Gévy:


Gévy said:


> Tu veux dire que tu commencerais tes phrases comme ça en français, sans aucun verbe introductif ?


Si je mettais un point d'exclamation à la fin des phrases que j'ai suggérées, comment on distinguerait un *que *d'un autre? 



Gévy said:


> Généralement on ne traduit pas ce "que" d'insistance. Dans ce cas précis on pourrait remplacer le (1) par un impératif.
> - Viens étudier dans le salon !
> On pourrait quand même peut-être ajouter d'autres tournures pour remplacer ce "que" :
> - Mais viens étudier dans le salon ! Et puis c'est quoi cette manie d'étudier dans ta chambre ? Mais non, elles ne vont pas du tout me déranger.


Ah, non! Justement! C'est trop facile ainsi, c'est même de la manipulation rhétorique: le personnage ne transcrit pas les propos de sa tante, il ne les répète pas, il en parle, il les rapporte, il se réfère à eux.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Algunos apuntes. 

Hay que recordar que, aparte del _discours direct_ y del _discours indirect_, existe el _discours indirect libre_, una ‘técnica elaborada que combina los mecanismos de los otros dos tipos de discurso’ y que busca ‘acumular las ventajas del _discours direct_ y del _discours indirect_’, a saber, las marcas del enunciador del discurso citado (como en el estilo directo) y el punto de vista externo del relator del discurso citado (como en el estilo indirecto). Si bien constituye un recurso principalmente literario, ocurre también en la oralidad de la lengua.

En _L’énonciation en linguistique française_*(1)*, Dominique Maingueneau —a quien parafraseé en el párrafo anterior— cita el siguiente fragmento de _Germinal_:





> Du coup, Étienne s’animait. Comment ! la réflexion serait défendue à l’ouvrier ! Eh ! Justement, les choses changeraient bientôt, parce que l’ouvrier réfléchissait à cette heure.
> 
> Zola, Émile. _Germinal_. III, chapitre 3.


Y explica que no puede ser considerado como estilo indirecto, dada la ausencia de verbos de habla seguidos de oraciones completivas y la presencia de signos de exclamación, ‘incompatibles con el estilo indirecto’. Añade que tampoco se puede tratar de estilo directo porque el pasaje carece de las debidas marcas tipográficas y, además, los verbos _changeraient _y _réfléchissait_ ‘obedecen a la concordancia de los tiempos específicos al estilo indirecto’.

Surge la pregunta de a quién se deberían atribuir esos dichos:


> Ce ne peut être à l’auteur du DCé [discours cité] originel, comme dans le DD [discours direct], puisque ce ne sont pas ses propos exacts, ni au rapporteur, comme dans le DI [discours indirect], puisque le texte au DIL [discours indirect libre] comporte les traces de l’énonciateur du DCé. Il s’agit donc d’une forme originale d’énonciation des propos d’autrui.


Dado que no se pueden asociar tales dichos a una única fuente de enunciación identificable, el autor argumenta que la hipótesis más interesante es la de Mijaíl Bajtín (a quien se atribuye _El marxismo y la filosofía del lenguaje_):


> [...] M. Bakhtine [...], pour qui dans le DIL « le héros et l’auteur s’expriment conjointement », « dans les limites d’une même et seule construction  lingustique on entend résonner les accents de deux voix différentes » (_Le Marxisme et la philosophie du langage_, 1929, tr. fr. éd. de Minuit, 1977, p. 198).


De manera que, para Maingueneau, se han de distinguir ‘dos planos enunciativos’: el del narrador y el de las dos “voces”. De él cito y subrayo:


> Les passages au DIL ne sont attribuables ni au narrateur ni au personnage, on ne peut déterminer exactement ce qui revient à chacun d’eux dans l’énoncé, mais on perçoit leurs « accents », la discordance entre les deux énonciations mêlées. C’est ce conflit verbal qui permet au récepteur d’interpréter le fragment comme du DIL.


Más adelante, el autor explica las fronteras del DIL y afirma:





> Il est particulièrement commode pour un auteur de pouvoir, gâce au DIL, glisser sans aucune rupture de la narration des évènements à celle des propos ou pensées pour revenir ensuite à la narration des évènements. De tels « glissements » sont précieux par exemple pour la description du « courant de conscience » des personnages.


Habiendo planteado estos elementos teóricos de la lingüística de la enunciación, quisiera traer a colación asimismo algunas consideraciones traductológicas. 

En su obra _Syntaxe comparée du français et de l’anglais_*(2)*, Jacqueline Guillemin-Flescher recuerda algunas de las particularidades sintácticas, ortotipográficas y apreciativas del DIL que lo hacen semejante al DD, valiéndose de tres fragmentos de _Madame Bovary _(negritas de la autora):


> Les *interrogations *et les *exclamations *subissent un décalage adns le repérage temporel des procès [et] dans le calcul des personnes. En revanche, le schéma syntaxique et la ponctuation sont identiques à ceux du discours direct non rapporté :
> 
> — Ne fallait-il pas à l’amour, comme aux plantes indiennes, des terrains préparés, une température particulière *?* (interrogation)
> 
> —* Ah !* il était parti, leu seul charme de sa vie, le seul espoir possible d’une félicité *!* (exclamation)​
> Enfin, le discours indirect libre aura également en commun avec le discours direct, la présence de *modalités appréciatives *:
> 
> — Que n’avait-elle, *au moins*, pour mari un de ces hommes d’ardeurs taciturnes qui travaillent la nuit dans des livres, et portent *enfin*, à soixante ans [...] une brochette en croix.​


Ahora bien, mucho más interesante que esos rasgos bastante fáciles de identificar, la autora presenta el cambio de nivel de discurso o de modo de enunciación en los siguientes términos (y subrayo):​


> On remarquera par ailleurs que dans le passage d’une langue à l’autre le discours indirect libre sera fréquemment traduit soit par du discours direct, soit par du discours indirect.
> 
> Que ce soit pour des raisons qui tiennent aux contraintes des systèmes linguistiques, ou à l’usage qui en est fait dans l’activité langagière, le même niveau de discours ne peut pas systématiquement être maintenu dans la traduction. Ainsi, on notera que :
> 
> — le passage d’un niveau de discours à un autre (ex. narration/discours indirect libre)
> — le passage d’un mode d’énonciation à un autre à l’intérieur du discours indirect libre (ex. réflexion/exclamation)​
> et plus particulièrement
> 
> — le passage de l’énonciateur au co-énonciateur lorsqu’il y a échange de paroles dans un discours rapporté​
> posent souvent problème dans la traduction de l’anglais vers le français.


La misma problemática se presenta en la traducción del español al francés, como ha quedado demostrado en este hilo mediante el fragmento con que se inició la discusión. Sin embargo, de lo expuesto por los especialistas citados se desprende que el recurso al _discours indirect libre_ es legítimo.

Saludos,


swift
*(1)* Maingueneau, Dominique. _L’énonciation en linguistique française. _París: Hachette Livre, 1994.
*(2)* Guillemin-Flescher, Jacqueline. _Syntaxe comparée du français et de l’anglais. Problèmes de traduction._ París: Éditions Ophrys, 1981.


----------



## Bonka

Merci infiniment à tous!
Je vais garder toutes ces notes et réponses.


----------



## Lily29

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais avoir quelques précisions sur le choix de la tournure "que por qué" dans la phrase suivante :

_José me ha dicho que por qué me he vestido así_

La traduction serait  : José m'a demandé pourquoi je me suis habillé comme ça.
N'ayant pas souvent rencontré cette tournure, je me demande s'il ne faut pas insister : mais pourquoi *donc je me suis habillé comme ça*
Ou bien 'agit-il d'une manière de parler un peu enfantine ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------

